# new here



## Lip Service (Jan 18, 2013)

i am new here, through a mutual friend on here, i am lost and dont know what to do. i have been married over 8 years, my husband lost his mind so to say and wont get help, so now we are on our way to divorce, what to do , what to do


----------



## Lip Service (Jan 18, 2013)

I think he has schizophrenia, cuz his sister did also, but hes afraid to lose his job if found crazy, hes delusional and wont get help, any advice what to do?he was so normal for so many years, then snapped with his delusional stories out of the blue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

You need to tell us a bit mor about your story. Sorry that you are here, keep posting, there is a lot of help and good advice here.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

OK first thing's first - do try and avoid the amateur diagnoses of severe mental illness. That won't help you get to the bottom of what's happening with him and is a good way of avoiding the real issue

What has happened, what's he done, what's the story?


----------



## Lip Service (Jan 18, 2013)

i agree, its complicated to explain, i will on Monday, cuz the story is very very bizzare, it makes no sense, ,but i will explain in detail after the weekends over, thanks for responding so far , on such little information


----------

